# garbage disposal



## Mrs. Paph (Aug 23, 2007)

So...I just tried to put some broken down old media down my tiny garbage disposal really fast, due to the centipede crawling through it, and forgot about the expanded clay pellets mixed in! It made some pretty horrible noises for quite awhile, so for anyone wishing to quickly dispose of centipedes in old mix, I'd definately suggest taking the time to take out any aggregate first!!:rollhappy:


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 23, 2007)

d'oh!!!
no compost pile?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2007)

Centipedes kill pests.


----------



## Heather (Aug 23, 2007)

Garbage disposals kill centipedes.


----------



## Hien (Aug 23, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Centipedes kill pests.



Does the pest list that they kill includes mealies, fungus gnats, spider mites, snails?


----------



## Candace (Aug 23, 2007)

I actually had a hydroton ball fall into mine without me knowing it. My garbage disposal locked up and wouldn't work. Upon disassembling it I found it and it worked fine afterwards. It took over an hour to fix, though. GRRR. Now I'm very careful around the sink area with my plants.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2007)

Hien said:


> Does the pest list that they kill includes mealies, fungus gnats, spider mites, snails?



Yes on #2 and #4. Don't know about the others.


----------



## Hien (Aug 23, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Yes on #2 and #4. Don't know about the others.



From now on,I will let them stay in the pot & not throw them out into the garden.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2007)

I have my plants in trays so they can't escape into the apt.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2007)

Heather said:


> Garbage disposals kill centipedes.



Hydroton kills garbage disposals!


----------



## bwester (Aug 23, 2007)

Do you need me to modify it so it will eat Hydroton ??? :evil:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 23, 2007)

Disposals were illegal in NYC until only recently, so I have no experience with them...I ususally repot outside, where I can just dump my old media along the deck..unless its bark, which I use to mulch my rhododendrons...I like centipedes, and take it for granted that they live in all my pots, so they don't freak me out....keeping paphs outdoors brings in assorted guests like centipedes (OK), spiders (OK) sowbugs (not as OK, but no hangup with them) and ants (definitely not OK)...but my mealies disappear, so its all worth it....Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Aug 23, 2007)

I should say, I do as Eric does re: repotting, but damn, centipedes FREAK the $hit out of me! Especially when I am repotting. I just cannot help thinking of them crawling out of their pots and into my nice warm ears when I am sleeping. 

EW EwWW! EWWWWW! 

I need to get over it, I know that. 
still....EEEEEWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2007)

Too much Star Trek - Wrath of Khan and Twilight Zone!


----------

